
Show HN: On-Demand Content For Startups @ $149/mo - Can I say, AWS for Content? - shalintj
https://www.springzo.com
======
shalintj
Hey Guys. Shalin here. I have taken live the new website for Springzo. In its
earlier avatar, Springzo was your typical Content Marketing Agency - helping
brands with their content marketing strategy, content development and its
distribution.

Springzo has been that lifeboat when you fail at your venture-funded startup.
My mind starts racing when I think of those tough times - investing all of the
savings in the startup, raising venture money, product getting good traction
but business model doesn't, the decision to throw in the towel. And the very
next day, you don't know what to work on now (they say, you are always smarter
in hindsight).

That was the time when I launched Springzo on the back of a typical agency
model - it gave me an opportunity to work with several dozen brands, build a
great team, put my finances back in order and know what we're really good at.

I think it's time to let Springzo evolve in to an offering that brands
appreciate the most when they work with us - our content.

I have taken live the new website for Springzo as a productized content
service.

Do let me know your thoughts on the homepage. If you have any questions on the
offering or want to give it a spin, feel free to ping me.

------
mcintyre1994
Ugh, I’m sure content like this is always fake but that third sample about
Google position zero written as a fake conversation between the fake author
and a fake colleague is gross.

I’m hoping the answer is no, but out of interest can you write deeply
technical pieces?

~~~
shalintj
So, I'm happy you did read the samples :) Is the content good?

WRT the 3rd article, \- Did the conversation happen? YES \- Is it paraphrased?
YES (what conversation isn't when you pen it on a piece of a paper?) \- Could
we have done better at paraphrasing the conversation? YES (the fact that you
found it fake)

Can we write deeply technical pieces: Some YES.

Can we discuss more on it over email. I can reach you at?

I'm at shalin AT springzo

------
QuinnyPig
"Outsourced content" is rarely good content. It generally reads like
blogspam...

~~~
shalintj
With Springzo, it isn't. Give it a try. We also have a 7-day money back
guarantee...

------
Immortalin
Can we plug your service into Substack or Medium and get ∞ profits? In theory?
:D

~~~
shalintj
I'm up for it. Would love to hear the apprehension/feedback you have on the
service.

------
zubairq
Interesting. Do the content writers make the content for your own site?

~~~
shalintj
Yep.

